# blue yellow fin ?



## robvy35 (Jan 10, 2011)

Not sure what this fish is. tank had no sign on it but he was off by himself. Any ideas?


----------



## robvy35 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Metriaclima greshakei maybe?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

+1 for greshakei, or at least within the whole "Ice-Blue Red-Top" complex. There're quite a few species in that group and they're not always purebred...


----------



## robvy35 (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah i had a feeling its not a purebred but was curious. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## robvy35 (Jan 10, 2011)

The more i'm reading about it Metriaclima greshakei its def one of those. mildly aggressive, other photos look just like him.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I think its a great looking fish! My Met. Greshakei looks a lot like yours as fas as color goes. Some of the Ice Blues have a darker purple complex. I actually perfer that look over the lighter blue/purple. Great looking fish :thumb:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

robvy35 said:


> yeah i had a feeling its not a purebred but was curious.


I don't see anything about your fish that makes me think it is a hybrid.
Kevin


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Oops, didn't mean to suggest that it was a hybrid - I was just mentioning that sometimes it can be hard to tell with those guys. I've only kept the albino version of them, so I didn't want to offer any opinions either way there.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Does the barring get jet black, or do the bars fade out? I would guess that this guy's bars might get dark like M. emmiletos.

A lot of "greshakei" type fish sold do seem either mixed or badly bred. Can't tell from that pic thou.


----------

